# Weed Killer



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been using Bayer brand broad spectrum weed killer applied with a 2 gal pump sprayer. I notice it seems to bead up and roll off the weeds, especially the clover leaves.

I'm thinking about adding some dish soap to act as a surfactant, but shouldn't Bayer have covered this need?

Also, anyone notice how much less effective weed killers are these days? I mean, 30 years ago, when my Dad sprayed the lawn, the weeds were obviously Stage 4-Terminal the next day. Nowadays, after 3 days, they just look stunned! And that's after bumping the recommended dosage rate up by a third....


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I have noticed. I mixed roundup to the recommended proportions, spray a bunch of stuff earlier this spring and it took weeks for some of the stuff to die. Some it never did. Going to re-apply at more than recommended rates. Can't help with your other question.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

cgoll said:


> Also, anyone notice how much less effective weed killers are these days? I mean, 30 years ago, when my Dad sprayed the lawn, the weeds were obviously Stage 4-Terminal the next day.


Yep.

The days of the good stuff are gone. You know how hard it is to find lead paint these days? Or a good asbestos insulation?


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Kap said:


> Yep.
> 
> The days of the good stuff are gone. You know how hard it is to find lead paint these days? Or a good asbestos insulation?


Oh Kap, I love sarcasm:laughing::laughing: Your right of course. For the best. :yes:


----------

